# Aston martin showroom demolition Paisley rd west



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

i passed the old aston martin bentley showroom on Paisley rd west today at the half way and finally the demolition guys are flattening it..ok its not been an aston martin dealer since the late 80s.but how many of us recall seeing high end stuff like db5s ****** ferraris etc etc .then arnold clark took over selling mazda then nissan there then a few years it shot for good.

so thats another bit of glasgows motoring history now gone.


----------



## wullyuk (Sep 6, 2008)

Is that the one on the corner of mosspark boulevard?

I didn't stay around this area back then but bugger me aston martin's! Not exactly the area I would have thought it would have attracted buyers.

Need to have a look and see if there any photos on t'internet.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I used to live less than a mile from it and passed it every day going to school. I remember seeing more Bentleys than anything else.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

The machine shop I worked in did all the engine work when it was Gaulds of Glasgow, the Rolls Royce dealer. That was many years ago, 25 yrs ago infact! I used to love going in there to work, spent most of my time checking out what cars they had in the workshop.

Steve


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Gaulds thats the one had forgotten it was called that.nice 1


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Stanley T Gauld was the proprietor of Gaulds of Glasgow Ltd, 582 Mosspark Boulevard, Glasgow.

The following extracts courtesy of The Glasgow Herald



> *Land-Rover makes its choice*
> 
> JAMES CURRIE
> 
> ...





> *Prestige reflected in custom-built showroom for cars of distinction*
> 
> JAMES CURRIE
> 
> ...


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Passed it today as well. I only remember it selling Rollers and Bentleys though all those years ago.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

lol you gotta love that they put the old gaulds in not the best area ,then they put the new one in Mary JUNKY hill very prestigious NOT.. Maryhill one is Taggarts Jaguar and Range rover now i think .the other landrover is over at Darnley Sheilds i think.but dont quote me


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

robtech said:


> lol you gotta love that they put the old gaulds in not the best area ,then they put the new one in Mary JUNKY hill very prestigious NOT.. Maryhill one is Taggarts Jaguar and Range rover now i think .the other landrover is over at Darnley Sheilds i think.but dont quote me


Gee thanks for that! 
I live 5 mins away from the Taggarts on Maryhill Road and remember when it first opened but I thought Gaulds was on Garscube Road which is now Arnold Clark Vauxhall. 
Alex


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

alx_chung said:


> Gee thanks for that!
> I live 5 mins away from the Taggarts on Maryhill Road and remember when it first opened but I thought Gaulds was on Garscube Road which is now Arnold Clark Vauxhall.
> Alex


lol no offense dude,,like i said dont quote me on the location


----------

